# major remodel.. question.



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I took a look at a job. The house was originallly plastered... they tore board out every other place... but on some outside corners there are kal korner beads.. one side is finished plaster still on it but other side got ripped out.. the beads are all crumbly on the ripped out part.. they are going to hang drywall board back on the only ripped out side.. how does a finisher go about that? or whats the process? or talk the homeowner into something else? ( like replaster it maybe) i'm not sure... Just seeing what u guys had to say


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Put some tape- on cornerbead on it. That way you have a fresh corner to finish. I will even put them on other plaster corners before skimming.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bead right over the old & new. Brand new corner. :yes:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

what p t said !!:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

drywall guy158 said:


> what p t said !!:yes:


 What!! Am I chopped liver


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> What!! Am I chopped liver


:lol: Who said that!?!?
THANKS CHRIS!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually did a job similar to that a few weeks ago...The corners were real bad, so I actually for the first time had a sheet metal worker make me some outside corners they were 1 foot wide and bent in the middle with the bending machine..I mudded the corner up and pressed the sheetmetal corner onto the edge, then wiped..they hid all the plaster mess and were super straight...


----------

